# Almost there with Lexapro



## sue (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi guys,just want to share I am now on Lexapro 5mg for almost 2 weeks, and I am getting out of DP faster now.Connection to myself is almost there.All the best everyone.


----------



## justjay (Oct 30, 2011)

wow...that gives me hope







...I have started lexapro yesterday too.

Do u mind explaining why your doc decided on Lexapro?

Regards

Jay


----------

